# How would you describe your childhood?



## missymrs80

What was your childhood like? How would you desrcibe it?


----------



## Desperate_Housewife

I lived in fear every day.

And it was very lonely.


----------



## 827Aug

Interesting to say the least. I grew up on a large farm with my parents and two older brothers. Some of my earliest memories were of me sleeping in an "egg case" in the egg grading and packing room while my parents were working. By the time I was three to four years old I freely roam between the house and the barns. My mom always made sure I had plenty of animals to keep me company. Although my mom had a ton of work to do, she always found time to read a bedtime story and tuck me in bed every night. As I grew older, I began to help out around the farm. 
Fortunately, both sets of grandparents lived within three miles of us, so I also visited them a lot.

Overall it was a great childhood, and I wouldn't trade those memories for anything.


----------



## anotherguy

Free, but sheltered. Pretty low income, but we never considered outselves 'poor'. We never went hungry. Dad worked full time in a factory doing back breaking, filthy work, mom worked part time usually and tried to be home when us kids were home. They both worked tirelessly so that us kids were always provided for. Eventually, they scraped enough money together and bought a small house. 

We could jump on our bikes and just go do what we pleased all over town when we were 6, 8... young. Explore in the swamp near our house, whatever. As long as we were home for supper. After that, we could go out as long as we were back home 'before the streetlights came on'. We did our chores and made frends and went to school... you know... kid stuff. We used to think getting 50 cents for the ice cream truck was a seriously big deal, and we were content to climb trees and play pickup games of baseball and catch frogs. 

I worry that we really cant do that with our kids these days - or give them the same amount of freedom. Times were a bit different in the late 60s early 70s - or it seems so.

But even though this was the case, I didnt realize how sheltered and protected we were. College was a very eye opening and liberating experience in the 80s. I think that was partly why I partied so much.

For me i'm sure time magnifies all that was good and minimizes the bad - but I truly feel I had an unusually fortunate, good, untroubled childhood. Yeah - every family is plenty screwed up too - but I feel very, very, lucky.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Early years >> I grew up in a trailer court that my Grandparents owned in the country, a blessing since I was an only child, this gave me lots of playmates. We'd make pud pies, sled ride, catch cray fish & swim in the creek, this one little boy convinced me to steal my moms jewelry & bury it so someday it would be found treasure, we got into some mischief being left alone ....many hikes in the woods getting poison ivy. 

Early teens, parents were divorced, I didn't like my step mother....she was major strict, if I even crossed a line with her , I would be grounded a month (no phone, no seeing friends)... My dad had his drinking buddies over & did Hill climbs in the back yard many weekends.









My time with friends was my Happiness...just not close with dad & step Mom at all....they did their thing....I did mine... I just lived there....(My Mom in another state)

I was very independent so long as I listened. I'd spend nights at various friends houses, go to Youth group with another, hang with another family -her Mom was more like the Mom I was missing in my life.... Grandma next door, we had long chats on her country porch swing...about life, love. Only school activity I was ever in was gymnastics in elementary . 

A bunch of us swam at the Strip mine up the road, went to the local firehall for rock concerts, rode bikes to a nearby little town to eat at Isleys - I joined 4-H at the horse farm next door , I was always fond of going into the spring house, cupping our hands on a hot summer day & drinking that cool water, 1st kiss by that brother. A lot of sweet memories -even though I had a rough home life. 

I've always loved the country.


----------



## F-102

Like "A Tale Of Two Cities":

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times.


----------



## F-102

SimplyAmorous said:


> Early years >> I grew up in a trailer court that my Grandparents owned in the country, a blessing since I was an only child, this gave me lots of playmates. We'd make pud pies, sled ride, catch cray fish & swim in the creek, this one little boy convinced me to steal my moms jewelry & bury it so someday it would be found treasure, we got into some mischief being left alone ....many hikes in the woods getting poison ivy.
> 
> Early teens, parents were divorced, I didn't like my step mother....she was major strict, if I even crossed a line with her , I would be grounded a month (no phone, no seeing friends)... My dad had his drinking buddies over & did Hill climbs in the back yard many weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My time with friends was my Happiness...just not close with dad & step Mom at all....they did their thing....I did mine... I just lived there....(My Mom in another state)
> 
> I was very independent so long as I listened. I'd spend nights at various friends houses, go to Youth group with another, hang with another family -her Mom was more like the Mom I was missing in my life.... Grandma next door, we had long chats on her country porch swing...about life, love. Only school activity I was ever in was gymnastics in elementary .
> 
> A bunch of us swam at the Strip mine up the road, went to the local firehall for rock concerts, rode bikes to a nearby little town to eat at Isleys - I joined 4-H at the horse farm next door , I was always fond of going into the spring house, cupping our hands on a hot summer day & drinking that cool water, 1st kiss by that brother. A lot of sweet memories -even though I had a rough home life.
> 
> I've always loved the country.


First paragraph:

You made WHAT pies?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

F-102 said:


> First paragraph:
> 
> You made WHAT pies?


Well I don't know what a pud pie, of course I meant to say "MUD" -- oh sometimes the brain is thinking too fast ahead !! I try to be so careful to proof read too - but I sure missed that one ~ flew right over me !


----------



## Jellybeans

Loving. My parents rock. I read a lot of books and played with Barbie. Total girly-girl.


----------



## F-102

SimplyAmorous said:


> Well I don't know what a pud pie, of course I meant to say "MUD" -- oh sometimes the brain is thinking too fast ahead !! I try to be so careful to proof read too - but I sure missed that one ~ flew right over me !


Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk!


----------



## KnK

Confusing! Surrounded by lies and disappointment around every corner. My dad left when I was three and then I found out I was adopted at 10 then my adopted dad was killed when I was 12. Turns out he was involved in some mob activity. Then we grew up poor since the IRS took most of his money. Then my biological mom tried to come back in the picture , only to find out she was a total nutcase so I had to deal a lot with that. My mother by this time and turned into a mean bitter older woman and so I was surrounded by negativity .. I was diagnosed with Bipolar disorder when I was 14 and everyone treated me like I was crazy. I got kicked out of school.. Then I became an alcoholic by time I was 16.. I will stop there , I could go on forever.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

Some of my childhood was traumatic and some was idyllic, i actually really did miss having a father about.

The best memories are being at my grandmothers, hot summer days early mornings, being surrounded by fields and farm land, down the lane was a riding school, my grandmother grew all her own vegetables, my father had a barn at the bottom of the gardens that he kept cattle/horses in and we had chickens, i loved feeding them, but best of all was going out exploring with my grandmothers spaniel bam bam.


----------



## Michael A. Brown

Childhood is one of the times of my life. How I wish I could pull back time again.


----------



## that_girl

"Wonder Years" neighborhood.

I loved 90% of my childhood.
No complaints.


----------



## Ikaika

First thing I understood... Work and Golf came before me in my dads eyes. Mom was your typical passive wife, dad was a tyrant. Every chance I got to hang out with friends to smoke pot, surf and play music I did. I'm surprised I turned out how I did. Love my wife and kids so much I would give up my life for them. No questions asked.

Edit points: It would appear the way I describe my childhood above, that I am ungrateful. And, that would not be true. This of course is a painful thread for me. It is not as if I lacked respect for my parents. They were just not there emotionally for me. I understand, both of them had their childhood rooted in the great depression and both had fathers who were alcoholics. My father was also a veteran of both WWII and the Korean war. I saw nothing but emptiness in his eyes. As a child, it hurt to feel and see these things. As I got older I began to understand his own pain and suffering along with my mothers. I was by each of their bedsides when they died, but I will admit I did not cry. I gave them the respect due them and scattered their ashes in the way they requested. I wailed and cried when my sister died and I cling to those memories and continue to be close with both of my brothers. So my childhood was emotionally painful and only recently have begun to heal. Sorry did not mean to jack this thread with my cathartic cry.


----------



## Anonymous07

that_girl said:


> "Wonder Years" neighborhood.
> 
> I loved 90% of my childhood.
> No complaints.


:iagree: , same here. 

I can't complain much about my childhood. We lived on a cul-de-sac and all the neighborhood kids would play baseball, football, captcher the flag, and so on together. We had a couple of neighborhood block parties. We'd all go swimming at my friends house and ride our bikes through the hills behind their place. We'd play spy games, climb trees, and just have a good time. My family also went on some great family vacations to national parks and other areas. Of course there were some bad times too, but I like to focus on the positive.


----------



## Memento

Unhappy. Even today, I find hard to look at photos of back then. There is hardly any photos of my brother or I smiling. And it breaks my heart to remember that the people that should love you the most, sometimes are the ones who cause you the most pain.
I am determined to break that cycle!


----------



## Ikaika

Memento said:


> Unhappy. Even today, I find hard to look at photos of back then. There is hardly any photos of my brother or I smiling. And it breaks my heart to remember that the people that should love you the most, sometimes are the ones who cause you the most pain.
> I am determined to break that cycle!


I can totally relate. I hope you find healing, I did. And, yes I too was determined to break that cycle, I did. Take Care.


----------



## Memento

Desperate_Housewife said:


> I lived in fear every day.
> 
> And it was very lonely.


I shared the exact same feelings.


----------



## pidge70

drerio said:


> First thing I understood... Work and Golf came before me in my dads eyes. Mom was your typical passive wife, dad was a tyrant. Every chance I got to hang out with friends to smoke pot, surf and play music I did. I'm surprised I turned out how I did. Love my wife and kids so much I would give up my life for them. No questions asked.
> 
> Edit points: It would appear the way I describe my childhood above, that I am ungrateful. And, that would not be true. This of course is a painful thread for me. It is not as if I lacked respect for my parents. They were just not there emotionally for me. I understand, both of them had their childhood rooted in the great depression and both had fathers who were alcoholics. My father was also a veteran of both WWII and the Korean war. I saw nothing but emptiness in his eyes. As a child, it hurt to feel and see these things. As I got older I began to understand his own pain and suffering along with my mothers. I was by each of their bedsides when they died, but I will admit I did not cry. I gave them the respect due them and scattered their ashes in the way they requested. I wailed and cried when my sister died and I cling to those memories and continue to be close with both of my brothers. So my childhood was emotionally painful and only recently have begun to heal. Sorry did not mean to jack this thread with my cathartic cry.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Two loving parents now married 50 years. One sister, handicapped followed by me, adopted.

Pre-school: mom stayed at home, had a dog, sister's disability invisible to me back then. Basically happy memories.

Elementary age: mom went back to school, life is pretty good, hung out w/ Dad a lot being his little helper, hung out w/ Mom and learned to bake and sew.

The only drawback is we moved the year before I started school (damn yankee - moved south and stayed) and moved to the BOONIES. I joined girl scouts, had sleepovers - just no one in the neighborhood to hang with. I read a lot, played in the woods alone alot. 

As a teen no friends to hang out with after school, no homework buddy, etc. Kind of lonely. Sister 5 years older so nothing in common plus her disability worsened and wheelchair bound.

I feel all of this this impacted me in several ways:

- adoption taught me love isn't genetic. Family is love
- playing alone a lot gave me a great imagination and I'm very creative. I read a lot and it gave me a good vocabulary. I can get lost in a book.
- being Dad's helper taught me a lot about cars and home repair. I know more than your average female about engines and tools.
- being Mom's helper gave me money saving skills like making my own curtains, throw pillows, Halloween costumes, etc. and I can decorate cakes pretty well. 
- BIG drawback is because of my upbringing, I'm highly independent, I believe everyone is good and nice, I assumed my marriage would be just like my parents (happy) and I didn't learn good interpersonal skills. 

I was rarely invited to parties or was asked to school dances, had no fashion sense, very logical and matter-of-fact.

Some of that has ironed out over the years but it all makes me who I am.


----------



## Mayers89

it was very lonely.


----------



## Pault

my description is simple
Had a pair of loving parents who would cuddle in front of us kids and we loved it,
Loads of laughter
Got in to all sorts of trouble (not the real bad stuff)
lost my dad as puberty started and miss him to this day
had a mother who was amazing who also died young but gave everything to bring up myself and my brothers

Would I go back there now, yes and put right some of the wrongs I did and just to tell both my parents how incredible they were to be 

Sounds a little slushy but as you get older and bring up your own family you realise just how damned hard it all is. So I guess I'm proud to show my softer side


----------



## Bellavista

Mixed. We had our physical needs met basically. My parents fought constantly & still do, making it uncomfortable at times for me. My father was an alcoholic, who would come home from work & drink until he went to sleep. He would do the same on weekends. Really, he ignored my brother & I unless we forgot to put the beer in the fridge or broke something.
My mother was not maternal, she worked long hours & my paternal grandmother lived with us & looked after my younger brother & I. She always preferred my brother, that was obvious to everyone.
While I may have been deprived of affection, I did have a lot of freedom to roam around the country town we lived in, I would ride my bike all over the place. We also had a little library up the road & I was there frequently.
I was teased mercilessly at school because I was shy, uncordinated & had ginger hair. I was also always the youngest in my grade & am dyslexic.
My grandmother died when I was 13 & my brother 9. I then had to take on the housework as my mother worked 12 hours a day to support my father's schemes (trucking, fishing etc).
Yeah, I have some issues now, but overall, I could have turned out much worse, my brother sure did. He has struggled his life with serious addiction problems.


----------



## Memento

Bellavista said:


> Mixed. We had our physical needs met basically. My parents fought constantly & still do, making it uncomfortable at times for me. My father was an alcoholic, who would come home from work & drink until he went to sleep. He would do the same on weekends. Really, he ignored my brother & I unless we forgot to put the beer in the fridge or broke something.
> My mother was not maternal, she worked long hours & my paternal grandmother lived with us & looked after my younger brother & I. She always preferred my brother, that was obvious to everyone.
> While I may have been deprived of affection, I did have a lot of freedom to roam around the country town we lived in, I would ride my bike all over the place. We also had a little library up the road & I was there frequently.
> I was teased mercilessly at school because I was shy, uncoordinated & had ginger hair. I was also always the youngest in my grade & am dyslexic.
> My grandmother died when I was 13 & my brother 9. I then had to take on the housework as my mother worked 12 hours a day to support my father's schemes (trucking, fishing etc).
> Yeah, I have some issues now, but overall, I could have turned out much worse, my brother sure did. He has struggled his life with serious addiction problems.


Stay strong! We don't have to be life long victims of our past abuse! That only keeps people down.


----------



## srcampbell1975

ABSOLUTE HELL...sexual, mental, psychological, emotional and physical abuse for most of my little life from age 4-18


----------



## heartsbeating

Relocating to a different country during my childhood shook my identity. I was establishing friendships and understanding what my life looked like in my home country. I didn't grasp at the time what it meant when we left and I didn't really know what to expect. The creative side of me was emerging through music and the arts at school, with my friends, to then being in a new place and not relating to my peers. The experience was a blend of making new friends, figuring out who I was in this new scenario and culture, and at the same time getting picked-on. I held my own and became a little bit of a bad-ass so as not to be messed with but the combination of it all at once wasn't easy. Music kept me connected to what I knew.

High school I'd accepted I wouldn't relate to the cultural nuisances. I'd been feeling like an outsider and kind of just rolled with that. I became more comfortable doing my own thing. I had friends and lots of laughter. I couldn't stand meanness or others being picked-on. I'd be the one stepping in to stop that crap. I had nothing to prove at that point; I didn't care if I fit in to a clique or not as I was so used to not relating anyway. I spoke up as I saw fit and wasn't intimidated. Spent a lot of my spare time playing piano, obsessing over music video clips/songs with my brother, and listening to music with friends........and when my parent's marriage broke down and my dad moved out and my mother's depression worsened, I again turned to music as my therapy. I am grateful for the childhood I had but music really has been the common theme through-out my various experiences. 

My husband and I have moved interstate and overseas and I found it easy to set up a new life with each move and adjusted quickly. I admit that my identity is a cultural mess, the bad-ass side of me has softened and I easily accept change, sometimes even crave it. oh and I have a great music collection :smthumbup:


----------



## arbitrator

Happy but sheltered.

My Mom had 6 kids~ all boys. I had 3 half-brothers by virtue of Mom's first marriage, and two brothers. I was the baby~ No. 6. I am some 12-1/2 years junior to my next brother as I was the one that was considered the surprise baby. Mom was 39 at the time of my birth.

Mom intoned that it was like raising two different families; 5 boys in the first; then me as an "only child" in the second. Needless to say, the other boys thought that I was extremely spoiled.

Dad was an 40 year oil company employee and "supe", while gregarious and a somewhat heavy drinker, was very domineering. Mom was about as laid back as they come. I think that I have a lot more of her traits in me than my Dad did.

With my Dad, I knew better than to not walk "the straight and narrow." Education was stringently stressed and so was athletics. 

So I was not an overt troublemaker, refused drugs, tobacco and alcohol and was considered to be a "good kid" by most. But in my frosh year of college, my frat brothers introduced me to the sins of Budweiser, demon rum, and JD Black Label, which I did covertly.

Kind of brings some _deja vu _moments back to me because my two college-aged sons seem to be the very same way~ I guessing that the acorns don't fall all that far from the tree!


----------

